#ubuntu-jp 2011-10-24
<yn_web> てすつ
<mican> ノーモアてすつ
<yn_web> いえっさー
<mican> このチャンネルで初めて発言みた＠昼間
<yn_beta> 過疎化〜ｗ
<mican> ubuntuをvm6上で動かすと必ず途中で失敗する理由がわからない
<yn_beta> どうなんでしょね…
<mican> でも、7上だとうまくいくという
<mican> ただのVMWareの不具合なのかな…
<yn_beta> 自分はvirtualbox使ってた
<yn_beta> お風呂に入って出かけてきます♪
<yn_beta> てす
#ubuntu-jp 2011-10-25
<jkbys> こんばんわ
<Mocchi> こんばんは
<mizuno> こんばんは
<mizuno> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20111025
<jkbys> ありがとうございます
<jkbys> アクションアイテムでなにかあるでしょうか
<jkbys> 一番最後の項目は、さっき手をつけはじめて
<jkbys> リリースノートへ追加すれば完了です
<mizuno> よろしくおねがいします
<jkbys> 議題のほうへ
<jkbys> 10月分チームレポート
<jkbys> 日本語Remixのリリース
<jkbys> [ ] 他には？
<mizuno> なんかあったかな
<mizuno> TeX？
<hito_jp> RemixとTeX?
<hito_jp> おそくなりましたごめんなさい
<mizuno> おつかれさまです
<jkbys> TeXもかな、ほぼ話聞いてただけだけど
<jkbys> そんなところでしょうか
<jkbys> 書きに行くのは水野さんおねがいできますか
<mizuno> はーい
<jkbys> ではつぎへ
<jkbys> イベント用アイテムの購入
<jkbys> [ ] イベント用アイテムの購入
<jkbys> see https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Events/BoughtItem
<mizuno> 前回から半年たったので、むこう半年ぶんのイベント用アイテムを補充しようという話です
<mizuno> Tシャツが少々在庫があるのと、冬はイベントがすくないので、そのぶん加減してアイテムをあげてみました
<hito_jp> コピペしてもらっていいですか？ > 小林さん
<jkbys> 購入アイテムリスト(案) (2011/10 〜 2012/03)
<jkbys> Natty TシャツのM/L各2枚と、マグカップ1個が在庫としてある & イベントが少ないため、量を減らして注文する
<jkbys> Ubuntu Tシャツ Lサイズ 3枚
<jkbys> Ubuntu Tシャツ Mサイズ 3枚
<jkbys> マグカップ 3個
<jkbys> Ubuntuペン 50本
<hito_jp> +1
<jkbys> +1
<mizuno> ぜんぶで日本円にして1.5万円くらいかなーと思います
<Mocchi> +1
<ikuyaNOTE> +1
<jkbys> jaa
<jkbys> じゃあ注文しておきますでいいですか
<mizuno> おねがいします
<jkbys> 次へ
<mizuno> 東京に間にあわないとかなしいので、はやめにお願いします
<jkbys> ほい
<Henrich> その時はDebianTシャツで（ぉ
<jkbys> 64bit版Remix
<jkbys> [ ] 64bit Remixの位置づけは？
<jkbys> see https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20111018
<hito_jp> どうしましょうねぇ。
<ikuyaNOTE> Pでは原則出す方向でいいんじゃないです？
<jkbys> 出す方向だけれども、どういう見せ方をするかって話ですよね
<hito_jp> はいな。>見せ方
<ikuyaNOTE> どっちか迷ったらi386にしとけという注意書きを入れておけばいいんじゃないです？　という話ではなくって？
<hito_jp> 「どこか」のリリースを目指したテスト版、という位置づけにしなくていい？　という。
<jkbys> i386版のほうが互換性高いよって書くだけでもいい気もします
<hito_jp> まあ注意書きでもいいのかなぁ。64bit独自の意味不明なバグとかありそうで、それがイヤ。
<hito_jp> i386の横に「推奨」って書いておけば、「腕に自信があると思い込んでる人」以外はハマらないからいいんですかね。
<jkbys> その程度でいいんじゃないかと
<ikuyaNOTE> 私もそう思います
<hito_jp> じゃあ「推奨」路線に賛成なら+1でvoteでいいですか
<ikuyaNOTE> +1
<mizuno> +1
<hito_jp> +1
<Mocchi> あのー、蒸し返すようで申し訳ないんですが、QAとかそこらへんの話が出なかったのが気になりました。
<mizuno> あれ、先週出なかったっけ？
<hito_jp> いや、この路線が決まるとおのずから決まるんで後回しになってると認識してましたがー。
<hito_jp> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/10/18/%23ubuntu-jp.html
<mizuno> 「64bit Remixはqaなしでいいですか？　という提案をしたい」というhitoさんの発言があっただけだった
<hito_jp> とりあえずqaマトモなクオリティで遂行する余裕はない。
<hito_jp> ということで、公開RC路線になるんだと思いますが、いーですか？
<ikuyaNOTE> それでいいと思います。AMD64だけ日本語独自の問題が出る確率は限りなく低いでしょうし。
<Mocchi> 説明ありがとうございます。i386推奨路線に+1。
<hito_jp> multiarchの呪いがあるぞーと思いましたが、まあ出ないかな……。
<jkbys> じゃあi386を推奨とした上で64bitのも出すってことで
<ikuyaNOTE> 出そうなほど手を加えないですよねぇ
<hito_jp> 現実的には、「まずRCだよって書いてIRCミーティングのログでリリース」「誰かがテストしたら公式にリリースなりバグ取ってもっぺんRCなり」でよいですかね。
<hito_jp> live-buildに独自の問題が埋め込まれてなければ大丈夫そうですし、独自の問題埋め込めなさそう。
<jkbys> そうですね
<ikuyaNOTE> はい
<jkbys> 他になにかありますか
<jkbys> では終わりましょうか
<ikuyaNOTE> 雑談ならあります
<hito_jp> おつかれさまでした？
<mizuno> おつかれさまでした
<jkbys> 次回も火曜でいいすか
<hito_jp> はい
<Mocchi> はい
<jkbys> 11/1ってことで。おつかれさまでした。
<hito_jp> おつかれさまでした。まる。いくやさんの雑談劇場ー。
<mizuno> 期待
<ikuyaNOTE> したー
<hito_jp> 雑談劇場終了ー
<hito_jp> あれちがう？
<ikuyaNOTE> いや、ubuntu-desktop-jaを消すのにubuntu-defaults-jaをインストールするのは微妙すぎるなぁと思ったので
<hito_jp> それかー
<hito_jp> どうしましょうねぇ。Pまでに考えないといけないんですが。
<ikuyaNOTE> 使われなくなったメタパッケージが残っていても別に問題ないですよね
<ikuyaNOTE> 純粋なメタパッケージとはいえないubuntu-defaults-jaをインストールする方が害は大きそうな気がするんですけど
<hito_jp> dependしているもののtransitionがおきるときに厄介なことにならないです？
<mizuno> とすると、ubuntu-defaults-jaがdeskto-jaとコンフリクト指定されているのがそもそも不要？
<ikuyaNOTE> たぶんtransitionのときに一緒にアンインストールされると思うので、無害だと思うす
<ikuyaNOTE> コンフリクトはあってもいいと思います
<hito_jp> アンインストールされなくて、新しいモンにdependして終わるだけだとは思ってます。
<hito_jp> コワいのがdo-release-upgradeでspecialな処理がdependモンに入るときのtransition処理
<hito_jp> 「起きたら考える」でもいいとは思うんですが、起きる可能性があることは覚えておかないと危なそうです。
<hito_jp> まあ大したものにdependしてないですし、過去specialなことがあったのってpostgresqlぐらいだと思ってるんで安全とは思いますが。
<ikuyaNOTE> 怖かったら事前に抜いておけ、という注意書きでもいいと思いますけどねぇ
<hito_jp> ええ、そのレベルでいいんじゃないかと思いますです。
<ikuyaNOTE> そーいうわけでubuntu-defaults-jaをインストールさせるのは賛成しないんですよねぇ。そもそもあれはインストールされるようなものじゃないですし。
<mizuno> あれ？ ubuntu-defaults-builderでビルドした環境って、テンプレートになったパッケージインストール済みじゃないです？
<ikuyaNOTE> 入ってましたっけ？　実は知りません。
<mizuno> いくやさんのマシンにも、ubuntu-defaults-ikuyaみたいなのがいるはず!
<ikuyaNOTE> 実は手元に入った環境がありません（ぇ
<mizuno> なんと
<ikuyaNOTE> テストしてたのは別PCなので
<ikuyaNOTE> んーだったらいいのかなぁという気もしてきました。
<mizuno> depend.txtに書いたものがこのパッケージのdependsになるので、入れるでいいのかなーと
<mizuno> どうでしょう小林さん
<jkbys> ん
<ikuyaNOTE> それはisoイメージを作成するときに使われるだけだと思ってたのですが、そうでもないんですかねぇ
<jkbys> ubuntu-defaults-*は、isoイメージを作成するときだけのものじゃないと思うよ
<hito_jp> 誰か素のRemixでクリーンインストールしたマシンで確認するんだー（自分もない
<hito_jp> でもインストールされてそうな気がひしひしとする。
<jkbys> Remixでインストールするとインストールされてます
<ikuyaNOTE> なるほど。じゃあインストールするのが正しいんですね
<ikuyaNOTE> （気持ち悪すぐる……
<jkbys> ubuntu-defaults-zh-cn なんか見ると、そういう扱いになる
<hito_jp> でもdependsいじくって戦うのは最後の手段にしたいですよねぇ。
<hito_jp> dependsじゃないやconflicts
<jkbys> zh-cnだと、language-selectorで入るものも全部dependsに入っているので
<jkbys> 必要なのは全部dependsに入れるという使い方が想定されているのかもしれない
<ikuyaNOTE> それはないと思いますけどねぇ
<ikuyaNOTE> （注意書きを読む限りでは
<jkbys> で、ubuntu-defaults-＊ 同士はコンフリクトしてるので
<jkbys> ubuntu-defaults-ja を入れている環境に ubuntu-defaults-zh-cn をインストールすると、一気に中国語仕様に切り替えられる
<mizuno> 既にインストールされてる環境でも、テンプレートのパッケージの入れ替えでごっそり切り替えられるつーことですかねえ。そういう使い方が想定されてるかどうかは知りませんが
<ikuyaNOTE> conflictする意味がわかりませんけどね……
<jkbys> たぶん言語設定をごっそり入れ替えられるようにしようという意図じゃないかな
<hito_jp> 複数入れると深刻にカオスになるから？
<ikuyaNOTE> だったら巣のCDイメージの時点で(ry
<jkbys> 言語設定じゃなくて言語環境か
<ikuyaNOTE> ç´ 
<hito_jp> それは分からなくもないんですが、言語設定をパッケージでごっそり入れ替えるのが筋悪すぎでよくわからんです
<ikuyaNOTE> ubuntu-defaults-builderは思ったよりも筋が良くないということでFAですかのー
<hito_jp> 地域ごとに適切なアプリがちがうぜーみたいな考え方が底にあるのかなぁとか邪推してますが、たぶん「やってみる」パターンなんじゃないかなぁ。
<mizuno> hookになんでも書けちゃうから、単にパッケージ出し入れしただけだと変なことになりそうな気も？
<ikuyaNOTE> たぶんhookはあんまり激しく使うことを想定してないんじゃないですかね……
<hito_jp> たぶん、以前に中国か台湾用出して評判良かったから、それを全言語でもやってみよーという
<ikuyaNOTE> ええ、中国用に作ってましたね。全言語分やってやれるかという感じで汎用的にしたんでしょうけど
<ikuyaNOTE> 同じ役割のものを複数放り込んでも適切に切り替えできる、というDebianの思想はUbuntuでは引き継がれないのか……
<hito_jp> 「やってみて問題叩き出す」戦術だと思うっす。
<hito_jp> 今回なんか問題あって、「とりあえず」そうしたんじゃないかなぁ。
<ikuyaNOTE> だといいんですけどねぇ
<jkbys> どうせ普通の人は言語ひとつしか知らないんだし、変な問題起こさないためにはひとつに限定したほうがいいだろ？という考えでつくられたものだと理解してた
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．私は外国語入力よく使います…まあ，確かに，全言語は使いませんけど…
#ubuntu-jp 2011-10-27
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<SynFlag> FUCK YOU FUCKING KILLERS, STOP KILLING WHALES
<SynFlag> FUCK YOU FUCKING KILLERS, STOP KILLING WHALES
<SynFlag> FUCK YOU FUCKING KILLERS, STOP KILLING WHALES
<SynFlag> FUCK YOU FUCKING KILLERS, STOP KILLING WHALES
<SynFlag> FUCK YOU FUCKING KILLERS, STOP KILLING WHALES
<SynFlag> FUCK YOU FUCKING KILLERS, STOP KILLING WHALES
<SynFlag> FUCK YOU FUCKING KILLERS, STOP KILLING WHALES
<SynFlag> FUCK YOU FUCKING KILLERS, STOP KILLING WHALES
<SynFlag> FUCK YOU FUCKING KILLERS, STOP KILLING WHALES
<drussell> chill winston.
#ubuntu-jp 2011-10-28
<yn_beta> ねむねむ
#ubuntu-jp 2012-10-22
<hito_jp> 議事録取るのは坂本さんにお願いしても大丈夫でしょーか……
<mocchi> 準備できてまふ
<hito_jp> よろしくお願いします。
<jkbys> こんばんは
<mocchi> こんばんは
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20121022
<jkbys> ありがとうございます。
<jkbys> アクションアイテムでなにかありますか
<hito_jp> 自分の分はないです
<mocchi> 私はありません
<jkbys> 12.04.1 日本語Remixのレーベルデザインを瀬尾先生に打診する (jkbys)  はOKもらいました
<jkbys> 12.10のRemixは明日あたりには残ってるテストやって出すつもりです
<jkbys> チームレポート
<jkbys>     [ ] 今週の更新は？
<jkbys> 連載以外はなさそうかな
<hito_jp> あんま無いかなぁ。12.10関連なリリースノートが一段落ついて（おもにkazken3さんの差配による）るのは書いていいかも。
<hito_jp> （実は日本語以外翻訳されてない疑惑というのが浮上している）
<jkbys> なんと
<jkbys> では載せるってことで
<mocchi> わかりました
<mocchi> ↑あ、勘違いしてました
<jkbys> 下記に行くタイミングは来週にRemixのリリースと合わせてでいいかｎ
<hito_jp> と思います > タイミング
<jkbys> 議題あがってないですが、何か話しておくべきことありますか
<hito_jp> 12.10で日本語特有の不具合は出てませんかのう
<jkbys> ませんかのう
<sia_gl> OSC 会津に行こうと思っていますが、今回はwiki等に書く必要とかってありますか？
<chonan> 個人的にまだ踏んでいません > 不具合
<hito_jp> いべんとぺーじがない。どうしよう。>会津担当のみずのさ
<mocchi> みずのさんいないような？
<hito_jp> ……と、とりあえず水野さんに伝えておきます……なんかあればメールを飛ばすよう伝えておきます、で大丈夫でしょうか。
<sia_gl> 了解しました
<hito_jp> よろしくお願いします
<jkbys> 他になにかあるでしょうか
<chonan> 自分はありません
<mocchi> 私もありません
<jkbys> では終わりましょうか
<jkbys> 次回も月曜22時でいいですか
<mocchi> はい
<chonan> はい
<mocchi> 議事録のチェックお願いします https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20121022
<jkbys> 29日ということで。おつかれさまでした。
<mocchi> chonan: 議事録よさげになったら送信お願いします。
<chonan> 自分は途中から参加したので、問題ないようでしたら、一声を。(送信は承りました)
<chonan> 見た感じ問題はなさそうですが...
<mocchi> chonan: よさそうなので送信しちゃってください・・・って私が言っていいのかな・・・？
<chonan> もう若干様子みて叫ぶ人がいなければ送っちゃいます
<mocchi> よろしくおねがいします。
<znz_jp> メールのアクションアイテムは最初の方だけ見て、いつも同じで何も変わっていないと思ってしまう...
<znz_jp> もしかして最後から見る事を想定している?
<znz_jp> 新しい情報を上にするとかすればいいのに。
#ubuntu-jp 2013-10-22
<therazr> Hi what is the input framework you use for typing in Japanese? thanks
<hito_jp> ibus or fcitx. preffered selection is ibus, because that is default installed.
<therazr> hito_jp: Thanks. But is there one of them that is superior to the other? I know fcitx is recommended for chinese, and for japanese? :)
<hito_jp> hmm... this is user's cup of tea.
<therazr> I see. Do you use ibus-mozc?
<hito_jp> Yes, I like default installed software.
<therazr> hito_jp: I know there is ibus-kkc ime now, have you tried that one?
<hito_jp> I tried that, but...ah....
<therazr> what? xD
<hito_jp> kkc is immature selection. I love mozc.
<therazr> I see
<therazr> I agree mozc is very smart compared to anthy
<therazr> for a learner like me it's heaven :)
<hito_jp> Yeah. In this time, best FLOSS Japanese Input engine is mozc.
<jkbys> こんばんは
<mocchi> こんばんは
<hito_jp> こんばんは
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<mocchi> 議事録少し待って下さい
<glShibata> こんばんは
<mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20131022
<jkbys> ありがとうございます。
<jkbys> アクションアイテムでなにかありますか
<jkbys> ubiquityパッケージの有無を判別して、ubiquityがある（＝ライブセッション）では暗黙で設定を反映するよう修正する(ikunya)は対応されてることを確認しました
<hito_jp> 自分の分はないです
<hito_jp> ないですが議題がまた意味わからん……
<jkbys> 9月のチームレポート提出はまた忘れてたのでやります
<jkbys> Remixは作ったのであとで動作を確認してRCとしてテスト用に出します
<ikuyaNOTE> やりましたー
<jkbys> チームレポート
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JapaneseTeam/TeamReports/
<jkbys> [ ] 今週の更新は？
<jkbys> OSC東京かな
<hito_jp> ぐらいかと。
<glShibata> お疲れ様でした
<jkbys> 議題
<jkbys> 日本語Remixの日本語環境
<jkbys> 直接デスクトップ環境に入るかUbiquity経由で入るかによって挙動が変わっているように見える。
<jkbys> []ライブセッションでmozc-setup-helperが勝手に設定を変更すれば使用上は問題ないか？
<hito_jp> その議題解読できないんですが、先週話した話題のサマリが入ってたりしません？
<jkbys> 先週話した内容な気がする
<mocchi> 先週の話題が今週の議題になるものだとばかり。
<hito_jp> なんとなくこのへんで宇宙ったぽい。https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting?action=diff&rev2=1958&rev1=1957
<ikuyaNOTE> えっ……
<hito_jp> えーと、
<jkbys> 先週話して解決済みなら[]項目にする必要はないと思うけど、この件はどうやろ
<hito_jp> 1) 先週の話題は議題にならない
<hito_jp> 2) この議題の意味が人類には解読できない
<hito_jp> 3) さかもっちー先生、解読して説明よろしく
<hito_jp> 個別ページが発生してるのに IRCMeeting のページの議題が残っているのがすでにまったく分からない……。 https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/HowToWriteMeetingSummary
<ikuyaNOTE> IRCミーティングに議題としてあげるようなことではない気がしますが……
<mocchi> indicator-keyboardのバグの件を話していたときに「ミーティングとしては閉じてremix対応として別にやる」という話がでたので
<mocchi> remix対応の議題として次回に回すのかな、と。
<hito_jp> あー。それ使って外挿したのね……
<hito_jp> その二つがイコールなのはファンブルに近い気がしますがとりあえず理解。
<hito_jp> で、そのとき話していた内容のまとめがちょっとよく分からないことになっているのね……。
<mocchi> 小林さんの見つけた不具合の再現パターンをちゃんと把握してリアクションを考えるのが今週の議題のひとつになるのかな、と。
<hito_jp> それは外挿しまくりでヘンな結果になってるから、できれば回避した方がいいと思うペン……。
<hito_jp> ということで議題からは削除しました。
<mocchi> 適切ではない議題を上げてすみません。
<hito_jp> 謝るのはそこじゃない予感……。
<jkbys> 議題がなくなった
<jkbys> 他になにかありますか
<hito_jp> 自分はないです
<mocchi> 私もありません
<mizuno_> ないです
<hito_jp> できれば議事録の書き方を再確認しておくれでないかい、というのが正直なところ。思い込みで作業したら爆死する未来しか見えない。
<hito_jp> 少なくとも、個別の議事録ページができてる段階で「その週の」議題が残ってしまっているのは確実に手順飛ばしてる。
<mizuno_> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/HowToWriteMeetingSummary
<mizuno_> 議題はカットペーストなので残らないはずすね
<mocchi> コピーアンドペーストしてました。すみません。
<jkbys> こんなHowToがあったのか
<mizuno_> 実はあったんですよ
<hito_jp> ちなみにこっちもあります。https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/HowToMeetingChair
<hito_jp> どちらも https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting の目立つ場所にあります……。
<jkbys> そっちは毎回開いてる
<jkbys> スタート時の2行をコピペするために
<hito_jp> なんで毎回開いてる場所のそばにあるのにスルーされているのだろう……！
<mizuno_> ヒント： リーダー
<jkbys> まじであるわ
<jkbys> 俺を騙すために今追加しただろう
<mizuno_> 言いがかりすぐるwww
<hito_jp> 「今」が数年単位の昔を差すらしい
<jkbys> 次回も火曜日でいいですか
<hito_jp> はい
<mocchi> はい
<mizuno_> はい
<hito_jp> 誰かテストケースを確認するのだ……
<hito_jp> 今回テストしながらでもいいから直すのだ……
<jkbys> では29日ということで。おつかれさまでした。
<hito_jp> おつかれさまでした
<mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20131022
<mocchi> ほぼヒトさんに書いていただきましたが。。。
<glShibata> おつかれさまでしたー
<hito_jp> 誰か議事録投げて……（自分も書いたので投げられない）
<mocchi> hito_jp: やっときます
#ubuntu-jp 2013-10-23
<znz_jp> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseNotes/Ja の（もしくは $HOME/.config/upstart 。ただし、この設定が使われるのは $XDG_CONFIG_HOME が設定されていない場合のみです）は（$XDG_CONFIG_HOME が設定されていない場合は $HOME/.config/upstart）の方が簡潔でわかりやすくなると思うんですが、どうでしょうか?
<therazr> hi everyone. hito_jp are you there?
<therazr> Has anyone tried to input Japanese in Kubuntu 13.10 using ibus?
#ubuntu-jp 2013-10-24
<AkuUsagi|2> hello, can anyone tell me how to setup ubuntu to use japanese input?
<BTEYB4B63> HI
#ubuntu-jp 2013-10-25
<znz_jp> ubuntu-13.10-server-amd64.iso のインストーラの最初の「Multiple server install with MAAS」が「MASSで数のサーバーにインストール(M)」になっていて意味が分からなかった。
<hi117> わからないなら多分必要ないでしょ
<znz_jp> どういう翻訳をしたらこうなるのかわからないというだけなので。
<znz_jp> multiple ってどう訳しても 数の にはならない気がするんだけど。
<nobuto> znz_jp: 翻訳は「複数no」とあるのでもしかしたらフォントのグリフがないのかもしれません。 https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+source/gfxboot-theme-ubuntu/+pots/bootloader/ja/57/+translate
<nobuto> s/複数no/複数の/
#ubuntu-jp 2014-10-21
<hito_jp> こんばんは
<jkbys> こんばんは
<hito_jp> どうしよう。やることありますし簡易版で終わらせます？
<hito_jp> とりあえずOSCは無事に終了しました。ビデオ録画にちょっと問題があって、SDカードと本体に分散して記録してます
<hito_jp> というのは撮影中にSDカードがdisk fullになるという予想外のトラブルが。
<hito_jp> で、とりあえず、SDカードにあった古い動画を全部吸いだして再発は防止してあります（powered by 上野さん）
<hito_jp> 撮影時にはSDカードの古い情報の退避は間に合わなかったので、SDカードで撮影開始→しばらくしたらdisk full→本体側に記録するように設定を変更して記録続行、という感じ。
<jkbys> 本体側のデータをコピーしておく必要があるんかな
<hito_jp> yes
<hito_jp> コピーというか、moveしないとダメかと
<jkbys> 見てみます
<hito_jp> あとSDカードからデータを吸いだしたタイミングで、古いやつを消しておかないとそのうちまた再発します……（しくしく
<jkbys> カメラに入れて消す操作をしないとおかしくなったりするんかな
<hito_jp> そこは大丈夫だと思ってるです
<hito_jp> ダメなら最悪そのばでSDカードフォーマットすればいいし
<jkbys> じゃあ吸いだした後にファイル消すってことで・・・
<jkbys> 他にはとくにないかな
<hito_jp> 自分はないです
<hito_jp> そして熱っぽいのでおやすみなさい
<jkbys> おやすみなさい
#ubuntu-jp 2014-10-23
<tatsuo> こんにちは
#ubuntu-jp 2015-10-19
<labrat> ohaio
#ubuntu-jp 2015-10-20
<jkbys> こんばんは
<ikuyaNOTE> こんばんはー
<mocchi> こんばんは
<ikuyaNOTE> 今日も流れそうですの……
<mocchi> 週末OSC Tokyoなので、打ち合わせしておきたいところでしたが。。。
<ikuyaNOTE> MLでやるしかなさそうですなぁ
<mocchi> そのようですなぁ
#ubuntu-jp 2016-10-30
<ndut2> hey guys
<ndut2> anyone want to setup hacker group with me ?
<ndut2> join ##shellcoder or #[EliteZ]
#ubuntu-jp 2017-10-26
<taterme> if Viet drinks coffee, they killed hubands.
<taterme>  truth or dare
<taterme>  cong
<taterme>  you prove math ???
<taterme>  it's the only terrorism not beat by martyrdom
<taterme> theirs
<taterme> they didn't know it
<taterme> Japan has calculated i deserve heaven
<taterme> unto you my own accord Michelangelo said to me
<taterme> it also to be true ?
<taterme> Japan says i eligible for heaven
<taterme> it also to be india ?
<taterme> India SWANSONS 317825
<taterme> that makes India healed.
<taterme> UPC
